# L. anceps Mendenhall



## tomp (Nov 12, 2022)

It’s anceps season out west.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2022)

nice colour


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 22, 2022)

Gorgeous…. 

Tom, do you have a rubra anceps?


----------



## abax (Nov 22, 2022)

Outstanding color combo and a very nice dorsal as well.


----------



## tomp (Nov 23, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Gorgeous….
> 
> Tom, do you have a rubra anceps?


Well I do have Belleza Oscura: great color and shape. Pinched lip.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 23, 2022)

L. anceps is such a pretty orchid and you show us two extraordinary ones, even if one has a pinched lip.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2022)

I saw one in 


tomp said:


> Well I do have Belleza Oscura: great color and shape. Pinched lip.
> 
> View attachment 37017


Nice color… has deeper colored flares I think?

A friend has this one in Colombia:


----------



## Carmella.carey (Dec 8, 2022)

Beautiful flower, one of my favorite Mexican laelias. But in some ways I don't like what line-breeding is doing with spicies I love blooms with the "falling forward" petals and "bow leg" lateral sepals like these from orchids limited mossiae 'Blue Hawaii x Gold Lip' and trianaei 'Hernando Garcia'
- Patrick


----------

